# My journey...



## adelante (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi All,

Just an update on my time in Spain so far. I have been here for 1 month and wanted to share some experiences. This is my experience - just how I see it.

1) Economy. I am not sure, I think Spain is on the up turn. I have seen falls in unemployment reported in the news. I have spoken with people living here, none are feeling the 'pinch' they are talking of expansion, and planning for the future in Spain. The country is going through a massive 'clear out', its obvious - but this is not Greece!

2) Jobs. I have one already. It took me 2 weeks to find - if I accept, I earn less than in the UK (not by much), but work way less hours. All about quality of life. The most important thing is to NETWORK. So many ad's are bogus, so many dodgy characters down here. Speak to EVERYONE, so much of it is luck/right place, right time. 

3) Spanish - Spaniards are amazed when they hear an extranero speak their language. I am not fluent, I know about 40 to 50 verbs, and have a fair vocabulary. I read the news and watch TV - my Spanish is increasing rapidly. So many brits here end up in a bubble, almost in a them v us environment .. a shame, as they are so nice - so accommodating. However - don't be hung up on being completely fluent. I have actually spoken much less Spanish here than I thought I would, you will become completely fluent here .. do not try to become this before arriving .. it's impossible. 

Conclusion .. I am a 36 year old guy from Glasgow, with a wife and 2 kids. I have worked in IT in the UK for a number of years, but feel a better way of life over here. We are willing to embrace Spain, it's language, it's way of life ( I am watching 'uno para ganar' on 'cuatro' right now (with subtitles), but can understand a lot of it). I have not done anything special, just managed to find the right connections. I wish anyone trying this the very best of luck .. and please pick their location and friends carefully!

Cheers...y suerte!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well done you!! Not bought an icecream van have you  ??????

Spain is very up and down at the mo, unemployment is still very high but this time of the year, with the tourism etc it does get a reprieve. 

But a positive attitude is the first step, and to take each day as it comes. Its great in Spain when things go well, but its very hard when they dont. 

TOP TIP: Always expect the unexpected.

I'm really glad that things are good for you, the suns shining and its a truly lovely place to be isnt it

Jo xxx


----------



## adelante (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Jo!

Thanks for the kind words. Listen - We were driving from Sabanillas to La Duquesa the other week - what did we see going up one of the streets.. yup. An ice-cream van. Had I had my camera and the ability to drive and take pictures simultaneously! - I thought of that thread right away!!

It's been an interesting trip. I can understand the problems here, when you drive up from the towns of La Duquesa, etc etc and see the massive sparsely inhabited urbanizaciones. It's a shame, the sense of despair, amazing houses surrounded by broken roads, and part build houses. 

Wee tip for anyone coming over here - if moving into an 'urb' - choose one more than 5 years old. Less than this could be un-established .. again, just how I see it.

Point taken on the summer boost to the economy. It's a possible reason? It might be the almost constant sun, but I see some good opportunities, and some decent people here- they outweigh the 'dodgies' .

PS: Where you in Cabopino beach, just at Andy's bar the other week - if not, you have a double! (based on what I think you look like from you pic)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

adelante said:


> Hi Jo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be two of me !!! I dont venture far from Benal - Fuengi. If you're ever around this area tho. give me a shout!!

Jo xxx


----------



## adelante (Aug 2, 2010)

jojo said:


> Must be two of me !!! I dont venture far from Benal - Fuengi. If you're ever around this area tho. give me a shout!!
> 
> Jo xxx


No way! It was my wife who speculated that you were the other double. 

When do you guys meetup? Any regular do's. We are out at 'Las Chapas'. Would be nice to meet, and get 'the chat' about you guys experiences over here! Interesting to put a face to the legend!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

adelante said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just an update on my time in Spain so far. I have been here for 1 month and wanted to share some experiences. This is my experience - just how I see it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're doing well and have a sunny attutude to go along with the weather!

Could I ask what kind of work it is that you're possibly getting? Anyhting to do with IT or something different? And how did you find it, ad in the paper, man you met in a bar...? Just interesting to find out how people get themselves going nowadays.

Would be good if you were right about the upturn - has to be said that not many people see an upward movement coming too soon...


----------



## adelante (Aug 2, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sounds like you're doing well and have a sunny attutude to go along with the weather!
> 
> Could I ask what kind of work it is that you're possibly getting? Anyhting to do with IT or something different? And how did you find it, ad in the paper, man you met in a bar...? Just interesting to find out how people get themselves going nowadays.
> 
> Would be good if you were right about the upturn - has to be said that not many people see an upward movement coming too soon...


Cheers! I have found work in IT & financial services .. I wish to keep this vague, as I am still employed in UK. I found work by networking as aggressively as I possibly could - ads' etc, are all generally a scam I have found and heard from others. Everything is word of mouth...

There is no 'depression on' from the people I have been speaking with. Most are more concerned about the incoming influx of tourists from Madrid!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

adelante said:


> Cheers! I have found work in IT & financial services .. I wish to keep this vague, as I am still employed in UK. I found work by networking as aggressively as I possibly could - ads' etc, are all generally a scam I have found and heard from others. Everything is word of mouth...
> 
> There is no 'depression on' from the people I have been speaking with. Most are more concerned about the incoming influx of tourists from Madrid!


Vague is fine. I was just wondering if it was in the tourist/ farming/ shop/ lumberjack area.

I'm glad people are worrying about the influx from Marid. That's how it always has been and long may it go on. But the Madrileños are Madrileños and will return to the Castellana and Plaza de Castilla come September, and Spain's financial problems will go back to square one


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

adelante said:


> No way! It was my wife who speculated that you were the other double.
> 
> When do you guys meetup? Any regular do's. We are out at 'Las Chapas'. Would be nice to meet, and get 'the chat' about you guys experiences over here! Interesting to put a face to the legend!


We dont seem to have get togethers as a forum cos we're all spread quite widely - I wish we did cos there are a few on here I'd love to meet! But a few of us have made friends with each other down here (Benal, Fuengirola, Mijas, Alhaurin..) and we kinda just get together as and when. In fact I think we're due for a bit of a getogether soon!!!!!???????????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Well well well!!

How refreshing to read a positive post with good news!

Hepa


----------



## elainecyprus (Nov 11, 2007)

This thread has cheered me up. Well done you. It's true what they say 'you only get out what you put it'. Having lived abroad before I think networking is the best way to find out about a country and the way things are done. Good luck with your life in Spain, I hope me and my family have the same happy experience too.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Don't let jb44 see this thread, it would ruin his reputation, not that he ever was a writer....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> Don't let jb44 see this thread, it would ruin his reputation, not that he ever was a writer....


ahem............_that_ subject is closed!!


----------

